# How long is too long?



## Flask (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope this was a good place to post, sorry if not. 
My family and I had recently purchased a GR puppy (4 months old). 
He's been pretty good so far (this is our 2nd day with him), he's pooped and peed on the floor (as I would have expected him to do so...), he seems happy and is constantly biting things around the house (teething, right?). We're crate training him, and I'm glad to say so far so good, he stays in his crate from time to time and we take him out to walk and he does his business outside (most of the time ). 

Anyway, my only concern is the time spent with him. My sister and I have to go to school from 8-3 (later for me), and my dad is usually at work (4/7 days of the week). That leaves my mom. The problem is that she doesn't want to stay home all day and watch the dog. I've suggested dog-sitters or to just have someone around (like a Nannie) that wouldn't mind watching him for a few hours a day. Both suggestions were turned down, we have a Nannie that comes Monday and Thursday (luckily, both days that my dad isn't around), but that leaves two other days. 

What I'm really getting to: is how long can the pup stay without surveillance (possibly just in his crate since he isn't fully potty trained yet). 
-I read that dogs don't poop were they sleep, so that might help a bit as well. 
-I also read that a dog shouldn't be left alone for more than 4 hours max. Would this apply to a 4 month old pup? 

I really love this puppy and don't want to send him back anytime soon. I'm pretty sure that my sister/dad feel the same. It's a lot of work, and I can see that it's already starting to change our lifestyle...

Thanks!


----------



## Relfoully1012 (Nov 16, 2013)

I had the same problem when dealing with my pup which is about the same age as yours. My end was result was leaving my pup in a crate for the eight hours, but having a dog walker come in mid-day to walk, feed and play with him for a bit. I really don't think you need a pet sitter, your dog will do fine on his own as long as someone comes in and checks on him mid-day.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I've heard a general rule of thumb is that a puppy should be able to hold it in for however many months old they are + 1 hours. SO a 3 month old puppy could do 4 hours, etc. I don't know if this is extremely accurate, but I always tried to do less than that as much as possible.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I may be inferring wrong, but is it that you mom just needs to be in and out doing her things but doesn't need to be out for long hours? Because if that is the case you may have no real problem. He is 4 months old so he can be in his crate safe for 4 to 5 hours provided he's well exercised and has had a chance to eliminate before going in (and that the crate is just the right size). If mom is normally not going to be out longer than that it would work out just fine. (or say, for example if mom leaves for her errands after around 10:00 AM and your sister will be home at 3:00). After 3:00 your sister and you (when you arrive) should try to keep him active and avoid crating him too much afterwards and he's going to be fine. Not a bad idea to locate a dog walker for greater flexibility or for those occasions when the timing isn't going to work out. Additionally it seems this won't be needed every day? In my experience (with my puppy, 6 months old) if he's very very active one day with running around outside, longer walks on soft ground, play time with other puppies, etc. he is still kind of tired and sleeps a lot the next day.


----------

